# COVID 19 Rapid Testing CPT Codes



## thompsp1 (Oct 8, 2020)

Our clinic will begin rapid testing with the device from Abbott and I am hoping someone can help with what CPT codes we should use.


----------



## mgortega23 (Oct 13, 2020)

thompsp1 said:


> Our clinic will begin rapid testing with the device from Abbott and I am hoping someone can help with what CPT codes we should use.


I have another clinic using ABBOT and she is using 87635 but her reimbursement is $30.00 to $40.00. We are using code 87426 and our reimbursement varies. The company that sold you the ABBOT did not tell which code to bill?


----------



## suekp (Nov 4, 2020)

mgortega23 said:


> I have another clinic using ABBOT and she is using 87635 but her reimbursement is $30.00 to $40.00. We are using code 87426 and our reimbursement varies. The company that sold you the ABBOT did not tell which code to bill?


What reimbursement are you getting for the 87426?


----------



## DFete105 (May 7, 2021)

I know this was 6 months ago, but did you ever get an answer on this? We started with Abbott also (we are an FQHC so reimbursement is different) but my billing company is stating that 87635 isn't an "approved" code - but all coding roads lead to it so was looking for some back up!


----------

